# I think I'm a typo.



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

To me you are an Extravert, but that is only my opinion. Maybe someone else will step in and also give a analysis or advice for you. It seems you show a Extraverted conscious attitude and as far as a quiz I don't of any solid written test or quiz personally.

Hello's and to your wife as well


----------



## GustheMule (Jul 9, 2012)

Introvert according to this:

Angelina Chapin: Introvert or Extrovert? The Surprisingly Best Way to Tell


----------



## GustheMule (Jul 9, 2012)

myjazz said:


> To me you are an Extravert, but that is only my opinion. Maybe someone else will step in and also give a analysis or advice for you. It seems you show a Extraverted conscious attitude and as far as a quiz I don't of any solid written test or quiz personally.
> 
> Hello's and to your wife as well


Thanks again. The truth is I find a good chunk of most conversations boring. I have no desire to connect or interact wth others for the sake of connecting. I zone out in conversations all the time. It's not about shyness. I know I played up my shyness pretty good and for good reason. However, the number of people I want to talk to is a small portion of those I meet. 

I'm sure you're getting tired of arguing with me, myjazz, and I hope you aren't taking it personally that I'm not buying the ESFP. I really do appreciate your help, concern, knowledge and insight. I am sure you cold type me correctly if we were real life friends. This internet stuff is bound to be tough. (Not sure you're wrong even now. Just highly skeptical.)


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

GustheMule said:


> Thanks again. The truth is I find a good chunk of most conversations boring. I have no desire to connect or interact wth others for the sake of connecting. I zone out in conversations all the time. It's not about shyness. I know I played up my shyness pretty good and for good reason. However, the number of people I want to talk to is a small portion of those I meet.
> 
> I'm sure you're getting tired of arguing with me, myjazz, and I hope you aren't taking it personally that I'm not buying the ESFP. I really do appreciate your help, concern, knowledge and insight. I am sure you cold type me correctly if we were real life friends. This internet stuff is bound to be tough. (Not sure you're wrong even now. Just highly skeptical.)


I rather you be a tad skeptic or completely skeptic than just believing what ever comes your way. 
After reading that link after you posted it I figured you said Introvert due to how that blog someone wrote colored a picture that I-not talkative E=talkative
Does this mean you could see ISFP as the possible type though?


----------



## GustheMule (Jul 9, 2012)

myjazz said:


> I rather you be a tad skeptic or completely skeptic than just believing what ever comes your way.
> After reading that link after you posted it I figured you said Introvert due to how that blog someone wrote colored a picture that I-not talkative E=talkative
> Does this mean you could see ISFP as the possible type though?


Yes. But the artistic stereotype certainly wouldn't hold. I can't draw a stick man.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

GustheMule said:


> Yes. But the artistic stereotype certainly wouldn't hold. I can't draw a stick man.


Yeah it amazes me how such clings onto a Type description. It is a good thing you or anyone does not follow or represent the descriptions to a T  means you are Human

The descriptions is really, especially to me as well as Jung, a secondary thing about Type's or Functions in general.


----------



## GustheMule (Jul 9, 2012)

Does Fe lend itself to people identifying themself with a large political party? I have an issue or two that always makes me vote for one party, though I loathe the rest of their message. I do not completely identify with the values of either of the two large political "groups" (parties) in this country.


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

Start with the dichotomies (N vs. S, T vs. F, etc.) and then look at the cognitive perspectives ("functions") once the dichotomies no longer seem productive or illuminating. Too many people, including some in this thread, try to guess at the internal source (your brain) of your external projection and end up wrongly using cognitive function theory. Except in extreme cases, you can't read a description of a picture and 'know what function is being used'. I don't mean to offend anyone, but there's really a lot of bad typing on this board due to that.

The first dichotomy we can settle right away is thinking & feeling. You are clearly a feeler. I don't think anyone could reasonably dispute that.

The next dichotomy to make some decisions about would be intuition or sensing. To me, it's obvious that you are take an intuitive perspective. The fact that you are in a PhD program points to N, let alone the subject of your study. Your interest in and approach to theology suggests a strong intuitive perspective.

So we've got it narrowed down to NF. I'd ask you if you feel like you identify with the NF temperament, but I think that's already clear from your current identification with INFP.

It sounds like you feel fairly sure you're an introvert, and I see no reason to disagree, so let's just slap an I on there and make it INF. Feel free to re-evaluate this, but in my opinion, the introvert/extrovert dichotomy is the least important one. Almost done now.

The last dichotomy is P/J. With this dichotomy, I've found it's good to put a little more weight on cognitive perspectives ("functions") a bit more than with the other dichotomies. We know that you prefer feeling and inutition, but now the question is, do you prefer to take the perspective of "What is valuable and important in my internal world?" (introverted feeling, thus INFP) or do you prefer to take the perspective of "What is valuable and important in my external world?" (extroverted feeling, thus INFJ).

I see a small amount of introverted feeling in your writing, and a large amount of extroverted feeling. You're not just concerned with the truth and value of religious doctrine, you state plainly that your opinion would be swayed by external input. You're very concerned about how others perceive you. You are extremely concerned with fairness, equality, and justice, which is not to say that introverted feelers are not. They surely can be. But your *hyper* *focus *on others and whats fair for others suggests an extroversion to your value judgments.

So, putting this together, we get INFJ. Now that we have a type, I would ask you if you identify with the top two cognitive perspectives preferred by that type (Ni and Fe in this case). But, again, you've already said that you do. 

So there you go, all done: INFJ.


----------



## GustheMule (Jul 9, 2012)

I'll reply later, but thank you for this post. The INF seems right to me. The Fi vs Fe is what I I most question and was what originally sent me here.


----------



## Iridescent (Dec 30, 2011)

INFJ. The functions you listed line up (Ni/Fe/Ti/Se) and you say you're definitely not an xSTP and feel like an INFP. You write like an INTP without the Ne, INTPs and INFJs being extremely similar in communication style.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

INFJ?!?! no wonder people are confused what INFJ's is and are


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

myjazz said:


> My initial choice was ESFP or ESTJ....I choice ESFP over ESTJ though


ESTJ? That's pretty ridiculous.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Teybo said:


> ESTJ? That's pretty ridiculous.


Not really ,despite the fact of having a well balanced F side, I would personally lean towards ISTJ. Even his wife pegged a T type over F...sorry not talking bad about your wife at all 
Also seems his Te is over Fi...I can't personally see a Fi dom. He is guided more by Te as opposed to Fi , to me at least.


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

INFJ's often mistype as T's. That's a pretty well-known phenomenon.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Teybo said:


> INFJ's often mistype as T's. That's a pretty well-known phenomenon.


Only if it is true , often and always is two different things 

I left a long trail in this thread that actually points to ISTJ if you wish to look it over w/o hanging any conclusion before doing so.
But hey only F types can care about people right.....

What I quoted can also be logically turned the other way around right? Another words to me one can't say "only" a F type can be confused for a T type.


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

Ok, so first you said ESFP without giving any rationale.

Then you said



> “You definitely have Te. I couldn't get past how much Te you was giving off from the start.
> I agree nothing really says Se dom , it seemed weird for you to be ESFP myself as well.”


So no rationale again.

Then this:



> “I still don't see Fi as dom trait though maybe second”


Again, no rationale.

Finally we see some rationale here:



> “You seem to be driven by External facts even in your first post I can see some Te coming out.
> Through out the thread you still held onto the Te very much. You keeping mentioning a lot of External facts as truth and intertwined that in a lot in what you say also.
> You also definitely have Se, just look at how you described the Train picture, "It’s a picture of a train charging through the countryside. Huge plume of smoke or steam –not sure what comes out of these trains—coming up. It’s probably early in the morning because the sun is low and it’s not hazy. Really pretty picture. I would hang it in an office/workspace."
> This a alone is a big clue of S over N, even when you said you have no clue what comes out of the train when you said smoke or steam, you felt slightly inaccurate in saying smoke or steam cause you was not for sure exactly what came out of them. For a N type noticing and saying that it was smoke or steam would be very orientated to do so and the doubt part would be due to something totally different.
> ...


Being influenced by external information suggests a preference for extroverted judging, but does not specifically imply Te. The fact that the information he’s concerned with is about people and ideals should dissuade us from Te, actually.

The S/N typing over his short response to the photo is, with all due respect, pretty shallow. Here is a man who is deeply concerned with ideas (and the nature of ideas), pursuing a PhD that concerns esoteric ideals like justice, equality, and fairness, and you suggest he is a sensor because of what he said was or wasn’t coming out of a train in a picture? Might I suggest that we use a person’s deeply held convictions and strong interests as the basis for typing them? It is a rare sensor indeed who wants to go to divinity school and spend all day talking about the intricacies of philosophy, religious doctrine, theological history, and textual analysis.

Then you have some more posts after that one, none of which reveal much rationale behind your judgments. And here we are.

So again I say, with all due respect: ESTJ? That’s pretty ridiculous.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Teybo said:


> Ok, so first you said ESFP without giving any rationale.
> 
> Then you said
> 
> ...


Your not looking at it this from what he says instead me, 
The picture actually showed a Si preference. I was unsure at first since he mentioned hanging the picture I had a feeling he had a Si moment in which later he concluded he did. The shallow part is saying PhD = Intuition >.<
What I just mentioned is both logical and rational. 

if he is to be some NF then INFP...

My overall point with this post is we can debate what we think behavior is. In the end a Cognitive Function is what it is, which leads to what order or stacking


----------



## GustheMule (Jul 9, 2012)

The ESFP is feasible. I protest profusely at the ESTJ. ESTJs are football coaches and sergeants. 

Many of the following characteristics could not be less me:





[*]Natural leaders - they like to be in charge
[*]Value security and tradition
[*]Loyal
[*]Hard-working and dependable
[*]Athletic and wholesome
[*]Have a clear set of standards and beliefs which they live by
[*]No patience with incompetence or inefficiency
[*]Excellent organizational abilities
[*]Enjoy creating order and structure
[*]Very thorough
[*]Will follow projects through to completion
Straight-forward and honest
Driven to fulfill their duties


----------



## misstheground (Mar 11, 2012)

Have we ruled out INFJ? 
Because the way in which you speak seems very INFJ-ish to me. I could come up with actual backup if you'd like, I suppose, but at the moment I'm mostly getting vibes.


----------



## GustheMule (Jul 9, 2012)

misstheground said:


> Have we ruled out INFJ?
> Because the way in which you speak seems very INFJ-ish to me. I could come up with actual backup if you'd like, I suppose, but at the moment I'm mostly getting vibes.


Actually, that's the leader in the clubhouse, I think.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Maybe if @_pizzapie_ and @_niss_ would mind lending a hand here. I myself see a possibility of an ISTJ mainly cause so far I see a lot of Si, Te, Fi, Ne. Might be helpful if you don't skip to much of the post here as well 

Yeah, I don't of any ISTJ's within this forum so I picked a few I seen around quit a bit, sorry you two for calling ya' out 
And thanks if you respond

I will add a few more If 1 out of 4 responds, the odds seem better than 1 out of 2 @rawr_sheila @Sela


----------



## Sela (Apr 27, 2010)

myjazz said:


> Maybe if @_pizzapie_ and @_niss_ would mind lending a hand here. I myself see a possibility of an ISTJ mainly cause so far I see a lot of Si, Te, Fi, Ne. Might be helpful if you don't skip to much of the post here as well
> 
> Yeah, I don't of any ISTJ's within this forum so I picked a few I seen around quit a bit, sorry you two for calling ya' out
> And thanks if you respond
> ...


Sure ... but I'm not going through seven pages of novel-sized posts. What's the Readers' Digest version of the issue at hand?


----------



## pizzapie (Oct 23, 2012)

myjazz said:


> Maybe if @_pizzapie_ and @_niss_ would mind lending a hand here. I myself see a possibility of an ISTJ mainly cause so far I see a lot of Si, Te, Fi, Ne. Might be helpful if you don't skip to much of the post here as well
> 
> Yeah, I don't of any ISTJ's within this forum so I picked a few I seen around quit a bit, sorry you two for calling ya' out
> And thanks if you respond
> ...


Oh boy. I've got lots of reading to do. I'll be back, as the duty fufiller I am


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

Sela said:


> Sure ... but I'm not going through seven pages of novel-sized posts. What's the Readers' Digest version of the issue at hand?


Most are short..like 4 words post I swear 

I suppose ISTJ or INFP..or neither. Is short hand


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Sela said:


> Sure ... but I'm not going through seven pages of novel-sized posts. What's the Readers' Digest version of the issue at hand?


gus wants someone to tell him what he is. 

and it has taken 7 pages. which means he is INFP or INTP. 

Apparently I made a stab at it once. Don't know what I said tho.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

yup. INFP. 

page 2.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

drmiller100 said:


> yup. INFP.
> 
> page 2.


Now you are tainting the votes 
I agree INFP is a good choice but something just doesn't seem right


----------



## GustheMule (Jul 9, 2012)

Multiple choice test pattern looks like this:

132, 156, 182, 210, ____

What function helps you to hone in on the answer quickly? I mean almost immediately. If that's a function, I have that.


----------



## GustheMule (Jul 9, 2012)

myjazz said:


> Now you are tainting the votes


I am not set on INFJ yet. I think there are some indications from my life that I use Fe. But there are others that I use Fi. 

Almost as important (potentially) is whether I use Ni or Ne. I think I use quite a bit of Ni.


----------



## drmiller100 (Dec 3, 2011)

Te I believe. 

Whatever it is, I am horrible at patterns, unless you want them broken!


----------



## GustheMule (Jul 9, 2012)

If Te helps you solve patterns (number, symbol, word, or otherwise) on standardized tests, then I have Te. No question. I am a reasonably intelligent person. But not terribly noticably so in day to day life. I outkick my coverage on standardized tests though (which is why I'm in PhD school right now.)


----------



## pizzapie (Oct 23, 2012)

@GustheMule You bleed ISTJ to me.

First off, you're probably an introvert. I know you said you get somewhat energized by being around people you know, but hey I do that too. After lunch with a few of my friends I'm practically bouncing off the walls but I am certainly an introvert because a few minutes later I just want to go curl up and be alone. You also said you dislike crowds which is an introvert trait.

In your answer about what would happen if the car broke down, you related it to a past experience about driving on rocky roads in Central America. This is a typical Si reaction--to relate a situation to what you already know and see what you've got in your little database of experiences. You also said your reaction to the photo of the train was nostalgic and made you wish you lived in the country. So much Si. You said you have an offbeat sense of humor which is also associated with Si, because Si is all about your reactions to the world around you and so they're totally unpredictable.

I see Te in your response to what you would do if your values were crossed. Since ISTJs have the Te/Fi axis as their aux. and ter. functions, it's easy for ISTJs (especially more mature ISTJs) to make decisions through both functions. You said you're very argumentative, which is a Te quality and most certainly not an INFP quality. I don't feel like you said much else tha I can identify as Te, and so I have to ask the stereotypical question: are you organized? Better yet, does it please you when things are organized or could you really care less? Another question to help determine if you use Te: when it comes to making decisions, do you need to facts as to why you should decide one thing over the other or do gut feelings trump all?

As to Fi, you have definitely shown a liking to Fi, but that's ISTJ's tertiary function and since you're 31, it'll be quite noticeable in you. I make decisions all the time off of my own values, so it's not like Fi is invisible in ISTJs. You may have a weird function order and your Fi may be above your Te. 

As to inferior Ne, I can see this. You said you don't trust your gut hunches, which is certainly a sign of inferior Ne. I think to help figure out what your dominant function though, we need to figure our what your inferior is and so I have to ask: how do you act under stress? 

Overall my verdict is ISTJ. Feel free to disagree!


----------



## GustheMule (Jul 9, 2012)

Also, I am very proud of myself for just coming up with the outkick my coverage analogy here. It seems to work perfectly.


----------



## GustheMule (Jul 9, 2012)

pizzapie said:


> @_GustheMule_ You bleed ISTJ to me.
> 
> First off, you're probably an introvert. I know you said you get somewhat energized by being around people you know, but hey I do that too. After lunch with a few of my friends I'm practically bouncing off the walls but I am certainly an introvert because a few minutes later I just want to go curl up and be alone. You also said you dislike crowds which is an introvert trait.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your hard work. Answers to questions: I am a slob and (left to my own devices) I don't care. My wife makes us clean the house every other week. When it's finished she says, "Doesn't a calean house just make you happy." My response is marginally happier. But it is not for the sake of cleanliness. I am just afraid that someone may drop in and I'll be embarrassed if it looks like the home of the three little pigs. Wherever I go, a mess follows. I am terribly unorganized and temporarily misplace things almost daily. This is a struggle in my life. 

I realize that a lot of things can't come out in these posts, but I am almost definitely a feeler/emotional type. I get upset. I don't handle stress well at all. I am prone to irrational freaking out when I get hit with a lot of stress all at once. I have been known to tug at my hair, grit my teeth, hit something hard, etc. A few minutes later I'm all calmed down and apologizing to everyone who witnessed it. 

When I read the below description, it's not me. I know these people. I butt heads with these people. But they are not me. The ISTJs I know do not care --much-- if they upset you. Me --if my wife is mad at me or someone is dissappointed in me-- I can't sleep at night. I can't wait to get whichever relationship it is back to good. 



> ISTJs are often called inspectors. They have a keen sense of right and wrong, especially in their area of interest and/or responsibility. They are noted for devotion to duty. Punctuality is a watchword of the ISTJ. The secretary, clerk, or business(wo)man by whom others set their clocks is likely to be an ISTJ.As do other Introverted Thinkers, ISTJs often give the initial impression of being aloof and perhaps somewhat cold. Effusive expression of emotional warmth is not something that ISTJs do without considerable energy loss.
> ISTJs are most at home with "just the *facts*, Ma'am." They seem to perform at highest efficiency when employing a step-by-step approach. Once a new procedure has proven itself (i.e., has been shown "to work,") the ISTJ can be depended upon to carry it through, even at the expense of their own health.
> ISTJs are easily frustrated by the inconsistencies of others, especially when the second parties don't keep their commitments. But they usually keep their feelings to themselves unless they are asked. And when asked, they don't mince words. Truth wins out over tact. The grim determination of the ISTJ vindicates itself in officiation of sports events, judiciary functions, or an other situation which requires making tough calls and sticking to them.
> His SJ orientation draws the ISTJ into the service of established institutions. Home, social clubs, government, schools, the military, churches -- these are the bastions of the SJ. "We've always done it this way" is often reason enough for many ISTJs. Threats to time-honored traditions or established organizations (e.g., a "run" on the bank) are the undoing of SJs, and are to be fought at all costs.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

drmiller100 said:


> Te I believe.
> 
> Whatever it is, I am horrible at patterns, unless you want them broken!


Te +Si probably 

Ni is to sporadic for me to do that quickly. Sometimes I can but only simple not so complicated ones, 
If a Ni dom with good math skills or an INTJ might be different though.


----------



## GustheMule (Jul 9, 2012)

I am only on page two of this thread. You guys need to change your settings, IMO.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

The reason for my Fe integration* , as opposed to Ni one, is mainly cause you show a lot of these characteristics even of the one you posted, even though was exaggerated like so many other crapy ones. Even from the first post you mention how you don't feel like you smart enough to criticize the questionnaires but yet you did anyway. Even gut reactions to you has to be gone over with "hard data". "insulting the goodness of my soul and whether my IQ registers and I might get a little testy/confrontational/upset"
Many other examples that not only leads to a T type but a S as well.
Being a F type has NOTHING to do with having emotions or anything like that at all. Heck Feeling function's has nothing to do with emotions.



Also since you already decided to counter argue whatever decision or idea someone gave. I went with E and then Se to get that ball rolling >.<


----------



## GustheMule (Jul 9, 2012)

Also my username had nothing to do with my personality. My neices and nephews watch a movie where a mule called Gus kicks field goals.


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

pizzapie said:


> Overall my verdict is ISTJ. Feel free to disagree!


I disagree heartily. Your analysis is based on stereotypes ('Si is about having memories, or perhaps nostalgia', 'Intuition is about having hunches', 'Only types who prefer Te and Fi will defend their values') and unfounded assertions, ('Si has offbeat humor'). Though I have to say that I'm amused that an Si-dominant thinks the Si perspective is offbeat.

You don't really seem to consider what GustheMule has already said about himself, nor does your analysis touch on his accomplishments (e.g. missionary work) and goals in life (e.g. to understand his faith, to help the disadvantaged). That's a shame, and a big reason to be skeptical of your conclusion.


----------



## GustheMule (Jul 9, 2012)

myjazz said:


> The reason for my Fe integration* , as opposed to Ni one, is mainly cause you show a lot of these characteristics even of the one you posted, even though was exaggerated like so many other crapy ones. Even from the first post you mention how you don't feel like you smart enough to criticize the questionnaires but yet you did anyway. Even gut reactions to you has to be gone over with "hard data". "insulting the goodness of my soul and whether my IQ registers and I might get a little testy/confrontational/upset"
> Many other examples that not only leads to a T type but a S as well.
> Being a F type has NOTHING to do with having emotions or anything like that at all. Heck Feeling function's has nothing to do with emotions.


Feelers aren't more emotional? I realize that they are not synonymous, but they're correlated aren't they. 

I'm sorry, but I share hardly any characteristics with the person in the ISTJ description I posted. Though I know plenty of people who do. People would laugh if you asked if they set their watch by me. I am not frustrated at all by others inconsistencies. In fact, I enjoy randomness in people and am very forgiving of character flaws and blunders. In fact, I hardly notice them unless someone else points them out. I would never EVER say, "We've always done it this way."The just the facts stuff isn't true either. I want the facts to be sure. (I would think almost any rational person would.) But not JUST the facts. Tell me how it made you feel. Tell me why I should care. 

I love emotional stories. Favorite movies: Man on Fire, The Sixth Sense, Groundhog Day, Casablanca, Chariots of Fire. You get the idea.


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

pizzapie said:


> I never said I think the Si perspective is offbeat. Also what the hell is that supposed to mean? Are you calling me ordinary? I said that offbeat humor can be linked to Si. Not always.


My point was primarily that what is "offbeat" is idiosyncratic (and thus you should avoid typing people based on it). I was amused that what you consider "offbeat" (a.k.a. unusual or off the wall) is also your primary way of looking at the world. That has nothing to do with being "ordinary" (although it is an interesting thought that Si is the most preferred perceptual perspective (a.k.a. "function") as SJ's comprise the greatest proportion of the population) It all seems a bit contradictory (funny!) on the surface, doesn't it? What you consider "offbeat" is also your "normal", in a way. To be pedantically clear, the comment isn't about you, but about the idea you put forward. No offense intended.



pizzapie said:


> I'm perfectly happy to defend everything I said, but at the end of the day this thread is about GustheMule's type and not who's wrong or right.


Absolutely.



pizzapie said:


> I didn't touch on his accomplishments because I didn't want to stereotype and say "oh well because you're humanitarian you're an N because S's are evil." I also didn't unclude his education because although it can be telling of type, it isn't always and I didn't want to jump to conclusions without being able to soundly back them up. I dislike math and I'm taking an art class but I'm an ISTJ. Stereotypes do not apply.


My point was that his personal interests say more about him than the two or three sentences he wrote down to describe a photo on the internet. While we should be careful in our interpretations and avoid stereotypes ('You have a good memory, so you must be an Si-dom!'), it can be very helpful to see how personal interests and life goals fit into our general knowledge about temperaments. Type doesn't determine ability, but it does go along way in explaining our preferences, desires, and career choices (statistically significant in some cases, see Gifts Differing). To ignore that is to ignore the whole point of typology: understanding why we like the things we like, why we think about the things we think about, why we love the people we love, and how other people may be similar or different.


----------



## YoAni (Jan 3, 2013)

(I didn't read everyone's response so I don't know if this was addressed in this way..) My INTP hubby thinks that I and E are often misunderstood. It's not really about shy or social, it's about (and I don't recall the technical terms he used) how you process thoughts. When you receive new information, do you like to talk it out or do you like to internalize it and think it through before discussing?


----------



## pizzapie (Oct 23, 2012)

YoAni said:


> (I didn't read everyone's response so I don't know if this was addressed in this way..) My INTP hubby thinks that I and E are often misunderstood. It's not really about shy or social, it's about (and I don't recall the technical terms he used) how you process thoughts. When you receive new information, do you like to talk it out or do you like to internalize it and think it through before discussing?


I don't think that's what determines introvert/extrovert, but rather where you get your energy from, whether that be alone or with other people. I like to talk out information but that doesn't make me an extrovert--it's exhausting.


----------



## GustheMule (Jul 9, 2012)

Guys, at this point, I think I'm an INFJ. My apologies to @myjazz especially for not siding with him. However, because of his arguments, I will take my type with a big grain of salt for the time being. 

If I am an S, then it is surely an ISFJ or ISFP. The ST stuff is not me


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

@GustheMule
Yeah based on your initial post it seemed you wanted someone to say INFJ. 
Like I mentioned before , Be who you want to be is all that matters 


Be nice to see your input on stuff around the forum, I know this is not a Sports forum though so maybe?


----------



## GustheMule (Jul 9, 2012)

myjazz said:


> @_GustheMule_
> Yeah based on your initial post it seemed you wanted someone to say INFJ.
> Like I mentioned before , Be who you want to be is all that matters
> 
> ...


That's not true. Actually, I was hoping for some kind of extrovert --pretty badly actually. I would love to be more of a warm outgoing likable people person, and if I were wired as an extrovert, I could more easily go about fixing myself and becoming that. I kind of think that that is what threw you off throughout. Your shy ESFP idea was an interesting thought as it does explain some of my behavior, however, at the end of the day, I have to reject the idea that I have Se in my top two functions.

My biggest takeaways from you going forward is that I may use Si and Te. I will keep that in my mind as I keep pondering my type. I do think ISFJ is a possibility. ISTJ, however, most certainly is not. There is no doubt in my mind that you understand the functions and I believe that if you knew me in daily life you would be on my page: INFJ, INFP, or ISFJ. 

One of the things that struck me about INFjs is how easily they possess a lot of different behaviors. I think I do too. I have also read a lot about the differences between INFP and INFJ in the last two days. Every time there is a distinction in there stereotypes I side with INFJs. It's tentative, but I would bet money on it. I know I'm a feeler. I know I'm an introvert. I'm about 75% sure I'm an intuitive, although I guess it is not impossible for an S-type to have some of my interests. If the choices are INFJ and INFP, I just feel much more at home with INFjs. The oddness --though I appreciate it --of the INFP forum/mindset is very striking to me. I did not feel at home there which partly sent me back out looking for more answers.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

GustheMule said:


> That's not true. Actually, I was hoping for some kind of extrovert --pretty badly actually. I would love to be more of a warm outgoing likable people person, and if I were wired as an extrovert, I could more easily go about fixing myself and becoming that. I kind of think that that is what threw you off throughout. Your shy ESFP idea was an interesting thought as it does explain some of my behavior, however, at the end of the day, I have to reject the idea that I have Se in my top two functions.
> 
> My biggest takeaways from you going forward is that I may use Si and Te. I will keep that in my mind as I keep pondering my type. I do think ISFJ is a possibility. ISTJ, however, most certainly is not. There is no doubt in my mind that you understand the functions and I believe that if you knew me in daily life you would be on my page: INFJ, INFP, or ISFJ.
> 
> One of the things that struck me about INFjs is how easily they possess a lot of different behaviors. I think I do too. I have also read a lot about the differences between INFP and INFJ in the last two days. Every time there is a distinction in there stereotypes I side with INFJs. It's tentative, but I would bet money on it. I know I'm a feeler. I know I'm an introvert. I'm about 75% sure I'm an intuitive, although I guess it is not impossible for an S-type to have some of my interests. If the choices are INFJ and INFP, I just feel much more at home with INFjs. The oddness --though I appreciate it --of the INFP forum/mindset is very striking to me. I did not feel at home there which partly sent me back out looking for more answers.


Yeah the sub forums usually a lot of times kinda ichy even for the same types.

I guess you overlooked my post that I was getting you to decide by questioning the E and such 
INFP as I said is a good choice , as I mentioned to me seems like a possible ISTJ or INFP.

Keep on digging bro 
It's not about what I know, it's all about you knowing and understanding


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

GustheMule said:


> That's not true. Actually, I was hoping for some kind of extrovert --pretty badly actually. I would love to be more of a warm outgoing likable people person, and if I were wired as an extrovert, I could more easily go about fixing myself and becoming that. I kind of think that that is what threw you off throughout. Your shy ESFP idea was an interesting thought as it does explain some of my behavior, however, at the end of the day, I have to reject the idea that I have Se in my top two functions.
> 
> My biggest takeaways from you going forward is that I may use Si and Te. I will keep that in my mind as I keep pondering my type. I do think ISFJ is a possibility. ISTJ, however, most certainly is not. There is no doubt in my mind that you understand the functions and I believe that if you knew me in daily life you would be on my page: INFJ, INFP, or ISFJ.
> 
> One of the things that struck me about INFjs is how easily they possess a lot of different behaviors. I think I do too. I have also read a lot about the differences between INFP and INFJ in the last two days. Every time there is a distinction in there stereotypes I side with INFJs. It's tentative, but I would bet money on it. I know I'm a feeler. I know I'm an introvert. I'm about 75% sure I'm an intuitive, although I guess it is not impossible for an S-type to have some of my interests. If the choices are INFJ and INFP, I just feel much more at home with INFjs. The oddness --though I appreciate it --of the INFP forum/mindset is very striking to me. I did not feel at home there which partly sent me back out looking for more answers.


If others saw you as an extrovert, but you still felt like an introvert (i.e., drained after *prolonged *external experiences and social interactions, but recharged by alone time and reflection), would you really be any better off? Everyone has the ability to be sociable, warm, outgoing, and likable. It's in all of us. We all have to work on different aspects of it. Getting along with people is hard for everyone. There will always be people that we don't get along with, no matter what your type. Extroverts can very much be awkward or unlikable in social situations.

All of that rambling to say, you don't need to assign yourself any letters or functions or astrological signs or anything to work toward being the person you want to be.


----------



## GustheMule (Jul 9, 2012)

The only thing I can relate to with the alone/others energy stuff is that when I'm alone for a day or two and then someone comes in I can be really cranky. Like everything they do gets on my nerves. At the same time, when I am really enjoying others' company, I am never ready to leave/go to bed. It's like I get in introverted or extroverted zones and don't want to switch back.


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

GustheMule said:


> The only thing I can relate to with the alone/others energy stuff is that when I'm alone for a day or two and then someone comes in I can be really cranky. Like everything they do gets on my nerves. At the same time, when I am really enjoying others' company, I am never ready to leave/go to bed. It's like I get in introverted or extroverted zones and don't want to switch back.


I can relate. I think most people can, which is one reason why I feel the introvert/extrovert distinction is the least important. It's why you get extroverts who think they're introverts, and introverts who are gregarious social butterflies. It's about what kind of company you're keeping and what you're getting out of it.

I consider myself extremely introverted, but I always make weekend plans to go out and do things with people and I usually enjoy myself. When it's good, it's really good. When it's bad, I wish I had never left my house, and sometimes I do my best to bail early.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

I admit the society's stereotype of what a Introvert and Extravert is completely useless especially when comes to what E and I is


----------



## GustheMule (Jul 9, 2012)

This woman is like me:






If this is Ni-Fe, then I use that.


----------



## GustheMule (Jul 9, 2012)

If I happen to notice an ant --unlikely-- that's exactly the stuff I'm thinking about.


----------



## Teybo (Sep 25, 2012)

GustheMule said:


> If this is Ni-Fe, then I use that.


That seems very much like Ni-Fe to me.


----------

